# Just bought a bronica sq with a 220 back



## rom4n301 (Apr 25, 2010)

and i cant find any 120 backs. would it be possible to load 120 film in the 220 back or could that screw up the film or back.


----------



## mle (Apr 25, 2010)

There's a few 120 backs on ebay. Google the 120/220 question the opinions seem to range from not possible/possible/should be ok  (Seems to be some differing opinion about relative film thicknesses and the stresses that would impose on the mechanisms).


----------



## rom4n301 (Apr 25, 2010)

i looked on ebay couldn't find anything. and i did check out google.. the varying opinions is what brought me back here. just wanted to know if anyone does it or has done it


----------



## Dwig (Apr 25, 2010)

rom4n301 said:


> and i cant find any 120 backs. would it be possible to load 120 film in the 220 back or could that screw up the film or back.



220 does not have the paper backing that 120 has. 220 only has a paper leader and a paper tail. The pressure plate in a 220 back leaves a narrower gap for the film, compared to a 120 back where the gap is sized for the film plus paper thickness. When 120 is run through a 220 back, this can lead to additional resistance during winding.


----------

